

Show HN: Mince pie tracker - stuartk
http://mpt.zencodeworks.com

======
nmcfarl
This is completely awesome.

It’s going to be a very regional competition - I wouldn’t even know where to
find a mince pie in Seattle. Which I imagine is going to be a pretty common
problem for much of the world.

As a side note - I was curious if those countries the Southern Hemisphere,
(and thus a warm sunny XMas), would be as into Mince Pies, but a quick google
of turned up Yes!

~~~
hapless
Mince pie is a thing in America, they're just much larger than the British
treat. From what I can tell, it's a similar filling, just, expanded to a full-
size pie.

In my experience, you can find it in any supermarket around Thanksgiving and
Christmas.

(Example: wal-mart [http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mrs.-Smith-s-Classic-Mince-
Pie-27-...](http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mrs.-Smith-s-Classic-Mince-
Pie-27-oz/10850121))

------
shardling
It's unfortunate that it apparently doesn't parse _how many_ you eat -- you
need a separate tweet for each consumption.

~~~
stuartk
I did consider that, but it would be far too easy to just put #mpt #eaten
10000. So I left it as 1 per tweet.

------
anu_gupta
You might be interested in something similar I've been running for a few
years:

<http://mincepi.es>

------
Peroni
Ok, I'll bite (terrible pun intended), what's the point?

~~~
minimize_me
<http://isitchristmas.com/>

~~~
stuartk
I generally hate anything christmassy before December 1st, but after that
point, it's fair game. That includes mince pies.

